# Anyone else applying to US med schools?



## Sam212

I am currently studying for the MCAT and will apply in june. Just wanted to see if anyone else in a similar boat as I am. I am looking into DO schools as well as MD schools and some foreign schools. Let's see what happens come June.


----------



## Natacha

HI Sam212,

I wanted to first welcome you to medstudentz. I think we need more individuals such as yourself on this site to create diversity. 
Well, with that said, I have two questions for you. I wanted to know what does DO stand for and also, what foreign medical schools were you interested in?


----------



## Sam212

Natacha said:


> HI Sam212,
> 
> I wanted to first welcome you to medstudentz. I think we need more individuals such as yourself on this site to create diversity.
> Well, with that said, I have two questions for you. I wanted to know what does DO stand for and also, what foreign medical schools were you interested in?


Thanks for your welcome Natacha, yeah, I don't see any other person who may be applying to US med schools. As for DO, it stands for doctor of Osteopathy. DOs have same rights as MDs. They practice along side MDs in hospitals. They do the same residencies as MDs. The problem is that DOs only comprise 5% of the practicing population of US physicians, therefore, your regular Joe doesn't know about them. There are currently 22 DO schools in the US. Getting into DO schools is slightly easier than US MD schools. They are a little more forgiving of bad grades and MCAT. Check out www.studentdoctor.net and their DO forums. They are very informative. As for the foreign schools, I am looking into two options: The Australian med schools and the good ole caribbean. Only caribbean schools I am interested in are SGU, AUC, Ross, and Saba. Australian schools are almost as competitive as US schools so chances are that if I get into Australian schools, I will get in to US schools as well. Well, first I like to maximize my chances to get into US school before I try for foreign schools. So that was a skinny on my plans


----------



## Sam212

If anyone needs any info regarding US application system, ask your questions here. I will be more than happy to answer your questions. As I have already mentioned, there are two type of medical degrees in the US: MD and DO. They both have similar practicing rights. They can both practice in any field they want. DOs study Osteopathic Manipulative medicine in addition to regular subjects in their first year. They also have a mandatory clinical rotation of OMM. DOs have their own residencies as well, which include all of the specialties, including Derm, Optho, Ortho, Neurosurgery and etc. However, 70% of DOs match into MD residencies. This however can't be done the other way, by this I mean MDs can not match into DO residencies, why? I don't know. At this moment, there are 125 MD schools and 22 DO schools with 1 more MD and 2 more DO schools await to open in 2007. AAMC has talked about raising the seats for applicants by 20% to meet the demand of physicians, which is going to be on the rise until 2020. I guess this is enough for now, if anyone has questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Rehan

Thank you for all the wonderful information Sam! And welcome to our board!


----------



## Natacha

Oh wow, Sam, Thank you so much. You were really good at explaining everthing. You see, you ended up helping me...lol. 
Thanks again!


----------



## atenolol

I should have tried for DO. DOH! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sam212

atenolol said:


> I should have tried for DO. DOH! :shock: :shock: :shock:


If I am correct aren't you a med student at Shifa? That means you decided to ditch college and went straight to med school. For DO route, you would have to go to traditional 4 year undergrad. Anyway, good luck to you.


----------



## MastahRiz

Sam212 said:


> atenolol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have tried for DO. DOH! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am correct aren't you a med student at Shifa? That means you decided to ditch college and went straight to med school. For DO route, you would have to go to traditional 4 year undergrad. Anyway, good luck to you.
Click to expand...

It sure seems like it'd be that way, but most of the foreigners at Shifa have at least two years of college under their belts from back home and some have their b.s. as well. Well, at least the cool people do I mean. 8)


----------



## Sam212

Well, that's a bummer. I guess better late than never. I am pretty old myself by pakistani standards. 22 and still in undergrad. ughhhh!!


----------



## Sam212

Now that MCAT is over, I am starting to work on PS. It is pretty tedious.


----------



## Natacha

Don't lose hope, sister. Think of it this way, this is only momentary! Best of luck to you. Take care and God bless.


----------



## Sam212

Natacha said:


> Don't lose hope, sister. Think of it this way, this is only momentary! Best of luck to you. Take care and God bless.


Hey Natacha, thanks for the good wishes. Just a note that I am not a girl, I am dude. I know those eyes can be decieving.


----------



## Natacha

I'm truly sorry. Didnt mean to offend you.... And your welcome, anytime!


----------



## Sam212

Nah, I am totally cool. Just thought those eyes were pretty seducing.


----------



## Sine240

hey sam i see that ur studying for MCAT. So what is ur MCat score if u dont mind telling us?

has the college prepared u well enough?


----------



## AllStar

I'll be applying to med schools at the end of next year---is anyone here going through the process right now?

Would love to hear any tips or suggestions you might have!


----------



## MastahRiz

Hey man, I'm not going through the process but we've got some great links with a lot of helpful information for MCAT's and pre-med requirements here:

MCAT

Pre-Med

Also stay tuned for practice MCAT questions!


----------



## Jenny

Hey AllStar, I'm going to be applying next year as well. Which schools are you considering? How many do you think you'll apply to? People tell me to apply to more than 10 or so will be a waste of time but I dunno---dont really want to be limiting my own options myself, you know?


----------



## MastahRiz

Hey Jenny,

I hear it sort of the same way from a lot of people; they call it the "Shotgun approach." Apply to as many as possible and you're bound to end up somewhere :wink:


----------



## Sam212

Sine240 said:


> hey sam i see that ur studying for MCAT. So what is ur MCat score if u dont mind telling us?
> 
> has the college prepared u well enough?


Hey sine, I will tell you the score once I get it, which will be some time in June. College prepared me fairly well, I go to an upper tier private school.


----------



## Sam212

AllStar said:


> I'll be applying to med schools at the end of next year---is anyone here going through the process right now?
> 
> Would love to hear any tips or suggestions you might have!


Okay, do yourself a favor and buy a copy of latest MSAR. Carefully assess your MCAT and GPA and decide which schools you are going to apply. If you happen to be from California, you will have to apply to 20+ schools to have a realistic shot of getting in because it's really tough there. Apply to at least 5 -8 saftey schools. 2-4 reach schools and about 7-10 middle of the pack schools and you ought to do pretty good.


----------



## AllStar

Thanks a lot Sam212...if you don't mind me asking which schools do you see yourself applying to?


----------



## taimur

*help*

Does anyone have any good info on combined 7 year MD programs? are they any good? and can someone please give me a list of such university's......pleeeeeeeeease

taimur#confused


----------



## Lucas

*Sam*

hey, Sam, as a very good informant that you are, I?d like to ask if you know how is the process for foreigners to get a Residency in US.
I?m getting my degree at the end of the year in Brazil and intend to go overseas. I guess for me it is much more difficult..
thanks,
Lucas


----------



## maymay85

I love how this website is very supportive!
I just want to state that there are so many med students out there that need this help and support and I am so glad I found out about this site.
there are times when you just feel like you can no longer go on. You become disappointed and sometimes just want out. Thank god for the drive and determination we have. Being med students that is something unique and different about us. We never quit, we go on and that is what all of us need, for our patient's sake. They are counting on us not to give up on them.
Getting accepted into US Med schools is really tough. Ive done my research and WOW, I'm a little scared of failure. I have yet to take my MCATS, but I will be studying hard for them pretty soon. I would liek to get accepted into NYC, HARVARD, PRINCETON, or DUKE...but I am applying to more schools than that....I will take whatever accepts me.

That is the deciding point, the BIG SHAAZAM in my life. It will determine my career forever.

Good thing for backup plans eh?

(Hopefully I dont need it *crosses fingers*)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful information.


----------



## Natacha

Wow! That was a very touching letter... It's always good to hear things like that. It was very well said and I feel the exact same way! #yes


----------



## medicalmarvel

i was looking for some med school bibliography. can anyone help?


----------



## Asad01

*Whats up Fishes*

I want to know if there is an American Medical School in Guinea West Africa#baffled #confused


----------



## max_cool

*To Sam*

Hi Sam, wats up? I am new to this forum and I would like to have some information on the US Medical Colleges. I have actually started doing my MBBS in China, in Sun Yat-Sen University. I am very willing to go to the US after my MBBS. I wanted to know what value does an MBBS holder has in the American Society. Will I be able to enter US or what should I do to have an MD degree.


----------



## MastahRiz

You'll have to take the USMLE, after that you can apply for a residency.


----------



## Dr.Salahudin

Do med schools prefer Bio majors or Biotech majors?


----------



## MastahRiz

I wouldn't know, but I've heard biology majors have a harder time getting admitted than other students with the same grades of different majors. The largest group of students from the same major came from Music.


----------



## ashley21

Sam,
I suggest you join us Trojans USC!!!

USC Graduate Admission: Graduate Admission: FAQs


Good Luck MayMay! Keep up the intense work... The glory will come in the end!


Ashley-lauren


----------



## Sam212

Dr.Salahudin said:


> Do med schools prefer Bio majors or Biotech majors?


Sorry for such a late reply. No, medical schools do not prefer any majors. Certainly there'll be some bias if you have completed some upper tier science courses but it's not much. I myself had a business related major in undergrad and that certainly didn;t hurt me. I also had a pretty mediocre GPA to go along with that. If you haave a lot of activities under your belt and show that you are pretty well rounded person, medical schools will be interested given that your GPA and MCAT is in the ballpark. Goodluck!


----------



## saim

hey guys...
I need some advice..
So I applied to John Hopkins University at Baltimore but I dont know yet if i will get in or not../
but if I do inshallah so do u think I should go or not , because I am also looking at Pakistani medical schools...


----------



## MastahRiz

Of course you should go if you get in.


----------



## saim

hm THANKS...
But what if u had to choose between Pakistan Medical Schools or John Hopkins....then what would you choose...


----------



## MastahRiz

Obviously, Hopkins. I don't see how that's even a question.


----------



## saim

THANKS....
and yah sorry if my questions are annoying you Rizwan, but right now i am very confused, so I have to be sure about what I decide and I thought as there are members of this site who went from US to Pakistan for medical, you guys would give me a good advice....#confused 
anyways thanks again...


----------



## MastahRiz

Not annoying at all, it's just that you're comparing one of the best medical schools in the world to a foreign medical school. If you want to practice in the US, any med school in the US should be your first choice. On top of that, *Johns* Hopkins will give you the best medical education/training, as well as the best opportunities in the future. It only becomes a question if what you are willing to spend on education is an issue.

I'm curious, do you currently hold a BS from a US university? Where did you do your undergrad and what was your undergraduate major/GPA?


----------



## saim

oh no I am in 12th grade and will be graduating this year....
I applied to Johns Hopkins for undergraduate admissions.....like for 4 years of college as a freshman and its very expensive like $32000 per year as I am out of state...If i start college here in US then deffinitely I will continue with med school here inshallah....but i was just confused of thinking that which one will benefit me more Pakistan or here in US....

and yah my high school GPA is like 4.75 out 5.0 unwieghted.


----------



## Sam212

saim said:


> oh no I am in 12th grade and will be graduating this year....
> I applied to Johns Hopkins for undergraduate admissions.....like for 4 years of college as a freshman and its very expensive like $32000 per year as I am out of state...If i start college here in US then deffinitely I will continue with med school here inshallah....but i was just confused of thinking that which one will benefit me more Pakistan or here in US....
> 
> and yah my high school GPA is like 4.75 out 5.0 unwieghted.


DO NOT go to Johns Hopkins undergrad for pre-med! That's a one tough program where you will meet all sort of gunners who will make your life hell. Very very competitive from what I have heard. Trust me, you do not want to ruin that GPA because of intense competition, go to your state school and save some money as well. Believe me when I say this, you will regret going to Hopkins if you are not up for it. I know a guy currently attending a pretty low tier med school who went to Hopkins for undergrad thinking exactly the way you are. Although he got a 99th percentile on the MCAT, his gpa was not high enough to get him in any top 50 medical schools. He did get into a couple of low tier US med schools though. So wise up my friend, you don't need to deal with gunners if you don't have to. And definitely try to get into US med schools before you even think foreign schools. In fact, you should have applied to BS/MD programs with your gpa if you are dead set on medicine.


----------



## Liz28

Hi...I'm a Med student in Nigeria. I'd like to know what are the requirements for admissions into med school in the U.S. especially as a foreign student. Any idea about what the requirements are in Canada too?Thanks.


----------



## suhani50

is there any hope to get into a med school (in usa) for an non-genius international student doing pre-med in usa ???. I feel stuck up right now and have no idea what to do!! i have thought of going back home or Caribbean's and getting into a med school there because here idk!! help


----------



## nikole.957

Sam212 said:


> Now that MCAT is over, I am starting to work on PS. It is pretty tedious.


 Don't lose hope, sister. Think of it this way, this is only momentary! Best of luck to you. Take care and God bless.


----------



## hammad khan

suhani50 said:


> is there any hope to get into a med school (in usa) for an non-genius international student doing pre-med in usa ???. I feel stuck up right now and have no idea what to do!! i have thought of going back home or Caribbean's and getting into a med school there because here idk!! help


go to two years of college first, complete your degree from there and then you will be on your way. If you are stuck in tests study hard thats the only thing. If there is problem with studying just change your way of study. Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## obama549

Jenny said:


> Hey AllStar, I'm going to be applying next year as well. Which schools are you considering? How many do you think you'll apply to? People tell me to apply to more than 10 or so will be a waste of time but I dunno---dont really want to be limiting my own options myself, you know?


I hear it sort of the same way from a lot of people; they call it the "Shotgun approach." Apply to as many as possible and you're bound to end up somewhere


----------



## mariashark

MastahRiz said:


> It sure seems like it'd be that way, but most of the foreigners at Shifa have at least two years of college under their belts from back home and some have their b.s. as well. Well, at least the cool people do I mean. 8)


Well, that's a bummer. I guess better late than never. I am pretty old myself by pakistani standards. 22 and still in undergrad. ughhhh!!


----------



## harrysantros

I think that students should apply for US Med Schools as it is the best one.The education qualification is nice as compared to the other countries.


----------



## Belu

Hi!, i?m just entered this website, and this is the first post i?m sending! I?m an argentinian MD student, and i?m in my senior year.... i?ve been looking for information for a couple of weeks, beacause i?m interested in doing electives in us, in philladephia, wilmington , south jersey... more specificly. 
It?s been difficult for me to find places that accept foreign medical students....
so if someone can give a piece of advice i would really appreciate it!
Of course, i would be glad to help anyone who might be interested to come to med schools in argentina, and apply to any kind of clinical rotations; or giving any kind of information or advice.
thanks for taking your time to read this!


----------



## mohsanraza

hi


----------



## mohsanraza

hi,sam i m mohsan raza from islamabad pakistan ,i m have passed my FSc (pre-medical)with 916/1100 i.e.83.27% marks,and i want to become a doctoer(mbbs/md) from any foreign country whose degree is acceptable in pakistan on the bases of scholarship because my parents can not afford the expences of mbbs/md.currently i am studying DPT(DR.of physiotherapy)at rawalpindi medical college.ifu can help me ,please tell me something.


----------



## pakizahduaa

same boat sam
just taking mcat in july


----------



## yampire

No I was thinking about that but they are too expensive so restraining me from taking admission there.


----------



## shakil.pranto

*need guide to pursue medical career in USA*

Hello Sam, I am Shakil. I have recently completed my AS-Levels of Four subjects=physics, chemistry, biology and maths. I have scored straight A's in all of them. My full A-levels shall be completed in may next year,2013. I want to study medical in USA, can you please tell me what steps should i take next, and i want to go US as soon as i finish my A-levels in may 2013. Thank you.


----------



## MedGrunt

shakil.pranto said:


> Hello Sam, I am Shakil. I have recently completed my AS-Levels of Four subjects=physics, chemistry, biology and maths. I have scored straight A's in all of them. My full A-levels shall be completed in may next year,2013. I want to study medical in USA, can you please tell me what steps should i take next, and i want to go US as soon as i finish my A-levels in may 2013. Thank you.


I'm not Sam but the answer to your question is that you will first have to complete a 4 year Bachelor's degree before being eligible to apply for medical schools in the U.S.


----------



## Sam212

Wow, I started this thread about 7 years ago, how time flies! I was a lowy pre-med at the time trying to get into med school. Now I am a PGY1 Orthopedic Surgery Resident. Time has gone by so fast, it almost feel as if I started this thread yesterday. 

For those who are struggling to get into med school in the US, keep persisting, you'll get in. Work hard, and you will succeed. I am so glad I did not go to an offshore school though it seemed tempting at one point. There is no way in hell I would get into an Orthopedic residency out of a foreign school. If anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to answer. 

My advice to anyone who's looking to go offshore to medical school would be to exhaust every option you have to get into US med schools first. Do your best to get into US MD schools, if that doesn't work, take the DO spot. Trust me, you'll be happy that you did.


----------



## Marek Svoboda

So you are an international student?
I am, and I'm applying for a med school too! Good luck!!


----------

